# Schneider/Vz



## Reollyn (22. Februar 2011)

hi,

da ich gestern mit meinem priester twink endlich die 85er stufe erreicht habe, habe ich nun vor, meinem priester die tsunami karte zu gönnen.jedoch habe ich nicht ausreichend viel gold für die karte.auf meinem realm kostet die karte 30k gold und ich selbst hab grad mal wenns hoch kommt 6k.ich wollte euch fragen, wie ich am schnellsten jetzt an das restliche gold durch meine beiden berufe (die mein main hat) komme.

tipps und tricks sind sehr erwünscht.mit meinem priest hab ich leider noch keine berufe gelernt.

mfg


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Februar 2011)

Schneller als durch die beiden Berufe wirds wohl über weiterquesten und Daylies gehen...

Ansonsten schau ins AH, welche Schneiderteile (z.B. Taschen) oder Verzauberungen wie viel bringen und bau dann entsprechend was...

Alternativ und günstiger könnte sein, Kräuter zu kaufen, mahlen zu lassen undd ann Tinten herstellen zu lassen um daraus dann karten für das set herstellen zu lassen...

oder noch einfacher mit dem Priester selber fix Kräuterkunde/Inschriften hochskillen - dauert, wenn du zügig und konzentriert farmst, vielleicht 3 Tage bzw weniger und wirft ebenher auch noch nen bissel Gold ab durch die hergestellten Glyphen und/oder übrig gebliebene Kräuter - bzw am Scherbenwelt dann auch das Urleben, Äonenleben und flüchtiges Leben, was man beim Sammeln mit abgreift...


----------



## Theopa (1. März 2011)

Schneider und VZ sollten beide eher mäßig zum "Goldfarmen" geeignet sein, die Tips von Dark_Lady sollten da besser sein.

30k für die Karte halte ich aber für einen viel zu hohen Preis. Ich habe bei 3 Servern die Preise beobachtet, diese schwanken natürlich erheblich liegen aber die meiste Zeit deutlich niedriger. Einfach mal öfter im AH nachsehn und auf ein Schnäppchen hoffen, so kannst du dir bei der Karte sicher 5k und mehr sparen.


----------



## pildaY (3. März 2011)

Queste in den Cata Gebieten und entzaubere die Belohnungen. Essenzen und Staub kostet zwar nicht die Welt, aber Kleinvieh macht ja bekanntlich auch mist. Und als Schneider empfehle ich dir, die Traumstoff CDs immer zu nutzen und Gürtel herzustellen, die du dann je nach Preis im AH verscherbelst, oder entzauberst und dann die Mahlstromkristalle verkaufst, die immer noch sehr viel Wert sind.


----------



## Varitu (25. März 2011)

Hallo,

wenn ich mal für meinen Char mit den Berufen auf unserem Server spreche: Sieht düster aus mit Gold verdienen.

Die Matspreise übersteigen die erzielten Preise um ein vielfaches. Bei VZ Rollen (AH-Matspreise so um 100G+) bekommst die Rollen fertig für 5-10G. Schneider sieht da auch nicht viel besser aus. Mir kommts bald vor als wenn diese beiden Berufe mehr oder weniger tod sind.

Was gut geht ist questen, Dialys, Mats verkaufen. flüchtiges Feuer angeln lohnt sich auch. Bei knapp 10G pro Item und 3-5 Items pro Minute lohnt sich das angeln schon. Zumal der respawn erstaunlich zügig geht.

Gruß Varitu


----------



## Laberede (26. März 2011)

Jetzt kommen mir aber gleich die Tränen.

- Items aus dem AH Kaufen und splittern. Evtl. gerne auch mal auf Niederstufiges schauen.
- PvP Krams schneidern.
- Günstige Schneidersachen herstellen und splittern.

Auktionator installieren und Preise beobachten.


----------



## emzadi (30. März 2011)

Du hast 2 Berufe, die mehr oder weniger nicht großartig zum G-scheffeln gemacht worden sind. Ausser die Juwes sind nur die Farmberufe ( BB und Kräuterkunde ) die Berufe, die am besten zu Goldsammeln gedacht sind. Leider hat Blizz bei Schneider / Lederer und Schmied die Kunst der Rüstungsherstellung gänzlich falsch angegangen, sodas hier fast nur noch blaue PVP Items erstellt werden können, die mehr oder weniger Crap sind. Meinen Scneider ärgerts, weil mehr als dissen kann man diesen Schrott nicht. Alle 5 Tage den Traumsstoff ist fein, aber der CD ist nervig zumal der CD freie Traumstoff 5 Chaoskugeln bedarf. 
Aus dem Grund hab ich mir einen Dudu hochgespielt einzig und allein wegen Farmberufen BB / Kräuterkunde und vor Dunkelmondjahrmarkt ist dieses Teil nun wirklich die Lizenz zum G drucken. Selbst wenn man die "kleinen" Kräuter am Anfang mitfarmen muss, es gibt immer wieder Inschriftler / Alchis die am Wochenende neu Skillen und da gerne "Unsummen" von G für kleine Kräuter bezahlen. Gertenrohr (was man für die Dunkelmondjahmarkkarten benötigt) findet man dann in Uldum wirklich wie Sand am Meer und hat einen Stack in ca 2-3 Min. VK Preis bei uns auf Server zur Zeit etwa wieder bei 80-100 G der Stack unter der Woche und am WE meist zwischen 50-70 G. Sowas innerhalb 2-3 Min nenne ich leicht verdientes G


----------



## HGVermillion (11. April 2011)

Ich schaff alleine mit Schneiderei alleine schon fast 1,5k pro Tag, schau einfach welche Schneiderreisachen teuer im AH stehen oder welche gar nicht vorhanden sind. Ich verkauf zb die PvP Schneiderteile (Feuersglut, Feuerzwirn) und bin auf einigen Servern eigentlich der einzige der die anscheinend ins AH stellt. Auch kannst du einmal die Woche ein Episches Rezept herstellen, die bringen so ab 3k aufwärts.

Juwelenschleifen bringt eigentlich nur was wenn du genügend rare (Blaue) Edelsteine hast, die normalen gehen fast unter dem Kaufpreis für das Erz weg, aber die Blauen kann man schon mal je nach Typ teuer verkaufen (die Roten zb +40 Stärke, +40int) sind sehr beliebt, genau wie +20int +20haste,

Alternativ könntest du auch viel Geld sparen wenn du nur die einzelnen Karten kaufst, bei uns auf dem Server kostete die Karte auch so um die 25k und nur durch einzelne karten hab ich nur 12k ausgegeben. Ok man muss danach eine gefühlte ewigkeit warten bis der Dunkelmondjahrmarkt aufmacht, aber es ist meist fast so die günstigere Variante.


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

Richtig Kohle haettest du als VZ machen koennen direkt nach dem Addon Start. Nun muss man leider mehrere Wochen lang den Markt beobachten um wirklich Kohle zu machen - vor allem wenn man nicht alle Berufe zur Verfuegung hat und auf Handel untereinander angewiesen ist.


----------

